# Requesting hinomaru yosegaki flag translation



## Lightning14 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shinpachi - I am new as of today but have noted in internet research that you have translated flags for others so I am seeking you out. I have three flags, two of which I believe are likely post-WWII GI souvenirs but a third I know the provenance of (my uncle) and it is definitely the real thing. I am most interested in the third and perhaps identifying its original owner for the potential of its return. I am a retired Marine and aware of the significance of these flags to any surviving family members. I will be presumptuous and send you photos of the third one first as it is the one I have the most interest in and perhaps you could look at the other two later. These were taken several years ago and I tried to march around the edges of the flag and hopefully did not get any of the characters reversed, Can you help?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2016)

In clockwise,

久長運武祈(= 祈武運長久) ...................... Praying for your good fortune in battle
正義　竹高秒(？) ...................... "Justice" by Taketaka
英米撃滅　貞刈峯稔 ...................... "Destroy UK & US" by Minoru Sadakari
至誠 ...................... Sincerity
忠勇　？？　...................... Loyalty and bravery
溝口才助 ...................... Saisuke Mizoguchi
祈奮闘　岡田一敏 ...................... "Praying your good fight" by Kazutoshi Okada
祝馬場定作 ...................... Celebrating (Mr) Josaku Baba
敵国降伏　財前政勝 ...................... "Beat the enemy" by Masakatsu Zaimae
江平明 ............ Akira Ehira
盡忠　大桐範吉　浦野義憲 ................. "Loyalty" by Norikichi Ogiri, Yoshinori Urano
波荒キ太平洋ニ友ヲ送ル　登道男　村野虎松　大久保七郎 .......... "Seeing our friend off to the Pacific of furious waves" by Michio Nobori, Toramatsu Murano, Sichiro Okubo
菊地永太郎 ...................... Eitaro Kikuchi
武運長久　田原忠利 ...................... "Wishing your good fortune in battle" by Tadatoshi Tahara
頑張レ　浜田幸夫 ...................... "Fight!" by Yukio Hamada
正義　長尾豊太 ...................... "Justice" by Toyota Nagao
忠孝　柴田荿九郎 ...................... "Loyalty and filial piety" by Jokuro Shibata
祈武運長久　廣松忠市 ...................... "Praying for your good fortune in battle" by Tadaichi Hiromatsu
誠心　高田豊　永田博　松尾敬造 ................."Sincerity" by Yutaka Takada, Hiroshi Nagata, Keizo Matsuo
大東亜防人　野中？？ ...................... "Defender of Great Asia" by Nonaka
?？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？　南(楠?)田初文(?) .............. writen too well to read by Minamida
祈武運長久　梅林秋義　前田百合子 ...................... "Praying for your good fortune in battle" by Akiyoshi Umebayashi, Yuriko Maeda
祈武運長久　一番ヶ瀬共一郎 ........ "Praying for your good fortune in battle" by Kyoichiro Ichibangase
深谷アサノ ...................... Asano Fukaya
必勝　高田正男 ...................... "Win" by Masao Takada
忠烈　小野 ...................... "Unswerving loyalty" by Ono
大戦奮闘 ...................... Struggle in the war
征け太平洋怒涛を蹴って　南井常雄 ........................ "Go to fight passing over the angry waves of Pacific" by Tsuneo Minai
一死報国　馬？ ...................... "Die for the country" by Baba(Baba's father?)
祈武運長久 ...................... Praying for your good fortune in battle

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 27, 2016)

Sir you are a supreme asset to this forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2016)

Great stuff Shinpachi.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## Lightning14 (Feb 27, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> In clockwise,
> 
> 久長運武祈(= 祈武運長久) ...................... Praying for your good fortune in battle
> 正義　竹高秒(？) ...................... "Justice" by Taketaka
> ...




Wow - thanks very much! I've been trying to get it translated for years but for some reason the two previous times I tried the folks I asked appeared to be reluctant, perhaps because of the "Destroy UK and US" and similar sentiments. Is there a chance that the original owner's name is on the flag? It appears that the names are simply his well-wishers although is "Baba" a possibility?

There are other Japanese soldier personal items which came to me with the flag, although I am not certain from the same individual, three of which I have attached photos of here. 

Given some research - in fact there is an excellent discussion here - Japanese soldiers' identification tags • Axis History Forum - the tag is a Japanese enlisted man's dogtag, the three lines being left to right, unit name, company number ( I believe the character at at top center is a "4"?), and serial number. It is brass. Could I please get a translation? If the flag has no name, this piece at least seems ripe for the potential of successful research and return. 

The second piece appears to me to be some sort of medallion or "fob" (see the top hanger) representing various trades (but with crossed flags at the top). I believe the "scissors" in the center are tailor's shears, while there is a brush at the left with perhaps paper and even more fascinating, a tiny abacus at the 6 0'clock position on which the beads are actually separate pieces which move up and down. It appears to be silver and the various pieces appears to have been added one by one and soldered in. Perhaps the soldier had been a tailor and this was some sort of "guild" or occupational keepsake? There are characters on the "book" at the 3 o'clock position as well as on the "scroll" at the 7 o'clock position. My camera is unable to zoom in far enough to focus properly on them. I would sincerely appreciate and ideas any of you might have - although I collected militaria for many years, I have never seen anything like this in any grouping I have come across.

The third is a small wristwatch (perhaps an inch square) with what I believe is the name of the owner scratched onto the back (am I correct, Shinpachi?). It is missing its second and minute hands and is marked on the face: "Chronometer Empress". I have also enclosed a photo of the interior of the watch as it has a maker's mark (appears to be a flying crane) and serial number (397151). The interior is as clean as it likely was on the day it was purchased - thus I am fairly certain it has not been opened since the war.

Sorry for the barrage of information, but once I got started I thought I would address all three of these. I realize these are personal possessions and have treated them with respect since I was given them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh, I thought it was over.
Translation is genuine desk work. Some may like it but others.
Please allow me a few days.
Thanks.

PS: Yes, the flag owner was Josaku Baba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lightning14 (Feb 28, 2016)

Lightning14 said:


> Wow - thanks very much! I've been trying to get it translated for years but for some reason the two previous times I tried the folks I asked appeared to be reluctant, perhaps because of the "Destroy UK and US" and similar sentiments. Is there a chance that the original owner's name is on the flag? It appears that the names are simply his well-wishers although is "Baba" a possibility?
> 
> There are other Japanese soldier personal items which came to me with the flag, although I am not certain from the same individual, three of which I have attached photos of here.
> 
> ...





Shinpachi said:


> Oh, I thought it was over.
> Translation is genuine desk work. Some may like it but others.
> Please allow me a few days.
> Thanks.
> ...




Shinpachi:

My apologies for presuming upon your time - I didn't mean to. It's just that this was something I have been trying without success to address for several years and perhaps I got a bit too enthusiastic when you solved it. There is certainly no rush, please address if and when you have the time. But now that I know the owner's name, perhaps I can start pursuing the return of the flag. I have somewhat of a history already with "historical advocacy" such as returning medals to families and correcting errors in the historical record. I have attached for your information one instance among many.

Best regards and thank you again.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice Shinpachi. Your valuable time and effort are always much appreciated by the forum.


----------



## stona (Feb 29, 2016)

Lightning14 said:


> But now that I know the owner's name, perhaps I can start pursuing the return of the flag. I have somewhat of a history already with "historical advocacy" such as returning medals to families and correcting errors in the historical record. I have attached for your information one instance among many.
> Best regards and thank you again.



Important work you are doing there. I wish you the best of luck with your current and future undertakings.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 29, 2016)

Firstly, please let me pay my great respects to your philanthropic activities, Chuck.
It's noble.

Here is my answer about your collection.

Dog tag:
(Unit code) 3252
(Branch) 477
(Soldier ID) 57

Miniature kit and what each item means:
Manchukuo flag x Japanese Emperor flag = Friendship between two countries
Helmet = Men in the military
Umbrella = Women at home
Scissors = Industry
Writing brush, Ink stone, and Ink stick = Education
"一手三元" is one of the most famous Chinese ink brands
Abacus = Economy
"暦道書/萬年皇暦" Calendar road statement book = History and future

I think this kit was issued on March 1, 1934 when the Emperor of Manchukuo was enthroned.
The wristwatch owner was Mori.


----------



## Lightning14 (Feb 29, 2016)

Again, wow. I sincerely appreciate the extra effort you put into annotating the photographs as it will aid me in discussing it with others.

Interesting - I wonder why the "fob" was carried all those years (if issued in 1934). Perhaps the original soldier-owner was present in Manchukuo at the time and was presented with this "commemorative" (what we in the U.S. would call an "I was there" item) medallion at the time. I just noticed that there apparently was once a cover to this that snapped in place like a pocketwatch case - there are the remains of a hinge on the side/bottom of the rim of the fob. It has no identifying information on it, so I'm not sure what I will do with it; but if it turns out that the dogtag for example belongs with the owner of the flag, I may just include it in the assumption it might have belonged to Soldier Baba. Or, perhaps include it with the Mori watch if eventually returned. Then again, if I find out that either Mori or Baba was an "old soldier" with service in China, that narrows it down as to who might have owned it.

I will pursue the information on the dogtag - I noted in an old Axis Military Forum thread that there apparently is a master set of books with these numbers which could help narrow down the identity of the soldier in question. If anyone out there knows a shortcut to getting to those books (such as a subject matter expert on Japanese dogtags) please let me know and I will pursue. 

I will also look into the name on the watch, although I would imagine that there were any number of Moris in the Japanese Army at the time. Although again, if a Mori (on a list of Moris) had previous service in China, then that may place the original owner of the Manchukuo piece.

Thank you for the compliment. I was spurred back into action on this as I noted a stack of Japanese dogtags in a case at a militaria show and it saddened me that they were likely removed from a person as a souvenir, thus making identification all the more difficult. Every one of those represented a person. The exigencies of combat in the Pacific dictated rapid burial of the dead and we did not go to the lengths we did in Europe to identify enemy casualties. However, having kept the tags with Japanese casualties even if buried would have greatly aided efforts since the war as those graves continue to be discovered.

Thank you again. I have two other flags but as they are likely post-war GI souvenirs I will give you a rest and revisit their translation at a later date.

I will be sure to post updates regarding any progress I make on the flag and the dogtag, watch, and fob/medallion.

Best regards


----------



## Lightning14 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks - it provides me a great deal of satisfaction.



stona said:


> Important work you are doing there. I wish you the best of luck with your current and future undertakings.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 5, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> In clockwise,
> 
> 久長運武祈(= 祈武運長久) ...................... Praying for your good fortune in battle
> 正義　竹高秒(？) ...................... "Justice" by Taketaka
> ...




Shinpachi - there isn't an identifying town, school, or workplace on this is there?

Regards


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 5, 2016)

I didn't find them, Chuck.


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 5, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> I didn't find them, Chuck.


I'm


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 5, 2016)

OK thanks - just wanted to check before the flag is turned over to the OBON 2015 researchers for potential return to Japan.

Thanks again - 

Chuck


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2016)

I think it's a good idea, Chuck


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2016)

Well done Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks David 
I think Chuck does not necessarily have to care about the flag so much if his uncle did not ask him to return.
If cared, that would be endless.


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Thanks David
> I think Chuck does not necessarily have to care about the flag so much if his uncle did not ask him to return.
> If cared, that would be endless.



I have been traveling and just saw this. Actually, before my uncle died 2 years ago I asked him several times about the potential of my returning the flag and his reaction was...well, typical of his generation, especially those who saw a great deal of combat against the Japanese and lost many friends and saw terrible things (especially while he was on Tarawa, the first of four landings he was in). Let's just say he got very quiet and changed the subject. I am a retired Marine and have obtained "souvenirs in war as well, but nothing as personal as this flag. As you saw from the Canberra Times story I sent you, my attitude towards possessing these sorts of items has changed. I would recommend all here go to the "Obon 2015" website and see the videos and stories regarding the impact the return of personal items has upon those willing to put themselves through it. Not all Japanese families are willing to. My eventual intention with the dogtag, the silver medallion, and the watch (although I may still be able to find a family for that) is to return them myself to an appropriate shrine on a future visit to Japan so that at a minimum they will have a proper resting place and be representative of their former owners, whoever they might have been. I don't do this expecting any accolades, simply to return things to their proper place and maybe create some positive "karma". It's personally very satisfying. I can't really explain it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Chuck !
Thanks for reading my last post and please let me pay my big respects again to your noble activities together with Obon 2015. I'm glad you are fine.

I said that would be endless because, as you may acknowledge well, uniforms/pistols/swords for the Japanese military officers were not government issue but personal property like the Yosegaki flags. Not a few officers, probably thousands, brought their priceless family treasure swords with them during the war and, dead or alive, most of them were confiscated by the Allies after the war was over.

Do you think we Japanese may ask you Americans to return them too in the future?
I think your uncle knew the right answer.


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 19, 2016)

Shinpachi said:


> Hi Chuck !
> Thanks for reading my last post and please let me pay my big respects again to your noble activities together with Obon 2015. I'm glad you are fine.
> 
> I said that would be endless because, as you may acknowledge well, uniforms/pistols/swords for the Japanese military officers were not government issue but personal property like the Yosegaki flags. Not a few officers, probably thousands, brought their priceless family treasure swords with them during the war and, dead or alive, most of them were confiscated by the Allies after the war was over.
> ...





Shinpachi said:


> Hi Chuck !
> Thanks for reading my last post and please let me pay my big respects again to your noble activities together with Obon 2015. I'm glad you are fine.
> 
> I said that would be endless because, as you may acknowledge well, uniforms/pistols/swords for the Japanese military officers were not government issue but personal property like the Yosegaki flags. Not a few officers, probably thousands, brought their priceless family treasure swords with them during the war and, dead or alive, most of them were confiscated by the Allies after the war was over.
> ...




I believe, from my internet research, that the return of swords whose owners can be identified is increasing - in fact some of them by the very veterans who took
them (now increasingly aged) - who wish to personally return them. I have a friend with two swords inherited (from his grandfather who was in the US Navy) with wooden tags with names (showing they were surrendered by their owners at a mass surrender ceremony, with tags in the hope they would one day be returned). I suggested they could be returned and received an emphatic "NO". There is still a great deal of bitterness here in certain sectors about the war and I note his other grandfather was killed off Guadalcanal as the result of a Japanese torpedo.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for your kind information, Chuck.
I am glad your friend seems understanding his sword value very well 
We only produce again what we lost and we have been doing so since the war was over.
So, please don't mind so much.

For the security, please let me introduce a how-to of sword maintenance with video for your friend.
Once a month, wipe with micro sand powder to remove rust and finish with oil coating.


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks very much - I could use this as well as I have three unidentified swords (one is only a shin gunto sword). If you have a video regarding how to re-wrap the silk tape wrapping, would appreciate it.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2016)

I have checked a dozen of Youtube videos explained in Japanese or English but they are insufficient or inaccurate.
I think this attached file is the most reliable tutorial. Image taken from 刀の柄糸の巻き方（表側）.
Image size: 4520 x 3150pix


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 21, 2016)

You are welcome, Chuck, though it does not look easy job.
Tutorial says you had better fix the Tsuka (sword handle) on the table.
Apply adhesive on the tape ends to fix.


----------



## Lightning14 (Mar 25, 2016)

This is a project for a rainy day,


----------

